# Breeding British Bulldogs..



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi!

I was just hoping for a bit of advice on breeding British Bulldogs!...

My friend has a British Bulldog Bitch who is about 8 months old, and has decided he wants to breed from her but has never bread dogs before, so I'm personally a bit concerned as I cant imagine it's at all easy.

The bitch has her papers and registered with the KC etc and he was hoping to take her to stud when she's old enough.

Is there any particular health checks etc that he will need proof of in order to breed from her?

If he does decide to breed from her at least I will be able to at least pass some good advice over from experienced breeders!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I would recommend that she was heart tested - some bitches do self whelp - but not always it can depend on their lines, most being booked in a couple of days before their due dates for c-sections, sometimes you can loose the bitches under the general anaesthetic and also loose the whole litter too (I've known people loose their bitch & entire litter of puppies).

It's best that she wasn't bred from until she is at least two/three years old - although I wouldn't recommend breeding from her at all, especially if he's new to the breed and has never bred Bulldogs before, it really is best left to the experts as they can be a VERY tricky breed to whelp, sometimes lots of complications


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice hun.. I'll pass that info on...

It does annoy me when people assume it's going to be easy!


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

My friend breeds Bulldogs and belive me it's not an easy breed as far as whelping is concerned. 
Her bitch is from self - whelping lines , but she had so many(12) she was simply incabable of doing it her self.
As the vet said , her abdomen was so stretched with the litter it had no room to contract back in, so she ended up with a c-section anyway.
2 pups faded sadly but the remaining 10 are very healthy, and in great homes.

I urge your friend to think long and hard before entering into breeding BD's


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> My friend breeds Bulldogs and belive me it's not an easy breed as far as whelping is concerned.
> Her bitch is from self - whelping lines , but she had so many(12) she was simply incabable of doing it her self.
> As the vet said , her abdomen was so stretched with the litter it had no room to contract back in, so she ended up with a c-section anyway.
> 2 pups faded sadly but the remaining 10 are very healthy, and in great homes.
> ...


Your friend bred her Bulldog after being advised by many people not to do it  Same as she did with her American Bulldog.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh thats awfull.. Well if my friend does go ahead with it I will be giving him a piece of my mind as I think he's totally stupid even thinking about breeding from Molly..

I forgot to mention, Molly has had growths removed recently from both eyes.. this would be a hereditery (cant spell) thing wouldnt it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

If it was cherry eye, then yes, it can be heditary so he should not breed her


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok I'll mention that to him.. thanks hun xx


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Your friend bred her Bulldog after being advised by many people not to do it  Same as she did with her American Bulldog.


Im sorry , do i know you, ????????
I have never posted about my friend and her BD before so i don't understand where that comment came from


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> Im sorry , do i know you, ????????
> I have never posted about my friend and her BD before so i don't understand where that comment came from


Yes from other forums


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> but still you feel the need to slag her off when it had no relevance to the question posed
> 
> i will not reply to you on this thread again, i don't feed TROLLS


Well don't reply then


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

TROLLS! lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> but still you feel the need to slag her off when it had no relevance to the question posed
> 
> i will not reply to you on this thread again, i don't feed TROLLS


IMO It is relevant to this thread if Nicci knows why a Bulldog should not have been bred


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

Well Damed If I Do And Damed If I Don't Reply, 

Reasons For Not Breeding Are An Opinion, Not Law


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> but still you feel the need to slag her off when it had no relevance to the question posed
> 
> i will not reply to you on this thread again, i don't feed TROLLS


Please feed this cute troll


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> Well Damed If I Do And Damed If I Don't Reply,
> 
> Reasons For Not Breeding Are An Opinion, Not Law


The OP has said her friends dog has recently had growths removed from both eyes, thats a really GOOD reason alone NOT to breed as it is a condition that could be passed onto the pups - should that person decide to breed anyway it would be very irresponsible.


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

who is the OP ?

wrong who ever


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> who is the OP ?
> 
> wrong who ever


OP Original Poster !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry don't do jargon, if your refering to the Original post on this thread , i can't see it,it's been a long week 
If Nicci is refering to my friend, she as far as i'm aware hasn't ever posted on here. 

differences aside Fran, i don't see why Nicci felt the need to have a go at me , moreover my friend through me, if she had issues with her then she should have pm'd me from the start and not posted that reply.
Nicci states she knows me , other than what she said to my friend , i don't know her ,and she certainly doesn't know me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

As someone who has no experience in breeding do u mind if i ask a question?


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

fire away hun if you dare


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Why are bulldogs hard to breed from? I mean why are they hard to whelp? this is probably a terrible sentance but I dont know how to explain my question any better im having blond moment


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> Sorry don't do jargon, if your refering to the Original post on this thread , i can't see it,it's been a long week
> If Nicci is refering to my friend, she as far as i'm aware hasn't ever posted on here.
> 
> differences aside Fran, i don't see why Nicci felt the need to have a go at me , moreover my friend through me, if she had issues with her then she should have pm'd me from the start and not posted that reply.
> Nicci states she knows me , other than what she said to my friend , i don't know her ,and she certainly doesn't know me.


Now I never said anything to "Your Friend" - It's what they said to me - now you KNOW that I KNOW her as I stated her FIRST name in a PM to you but if you want to keep dragging YOUR friend into it after I said to you in a PM I was willing to DROP it EVEN AFTER KNOWING what I KNOW - then feel free


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Why are bulldogs hard to breed from? I mean why are they hard to whelp? this is probably a terrible sentance but I dont know how to explain my question any better im having blond moment


Rinnie69 doesn't have Bulldogs she owns St Bernards.......

Jem, the bitches can have difficulties passing the puppies because of the size of their heads, this is usually why they are booked in for elective c-sections a couple of days before their due dates.

Sometimes, And I do say sometimes, having bigger litters usually helps as sometimes the puppies are smaller and easier to pass.

There are a few people who I know that have lost Bulldog bitches & their entire litters - But that said, I've known of bitches that have self - whelped with ease, lines can play a big part in self - whelping Bulldogs


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

Nicci the breed i own has nothing to do with it. 
i Have nothing more to say to you .


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> Nicci the breed i own has nothing to do with it.
> i Have nothing more to say to you .


Of course it does - do you own Bulldogs? - Nope, so I don't see what you can add to this thread, especially with regards to breeding them!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rinnie69 said:


> Nicci the breed i own has nothing to do with it.
> i Have nothing more to say to you .


You said that on the last page
So anyway Bee have you passed any info onto your friend with the Bulldogs and if Yes has she decided if she is going to Mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Rinnie69 doesn't have Bulldogs she owns St Bernards.......
> 
> Jem, the bitches can have difficulties passing the puppies because of the size of their heads, this is usually why they are booked in for elective c-sections a couple of days before their due dates.
> 
> ...


Is it just bulldogs that can have this problem?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

I think Nicci was trying to point out you own a different breed,which is probably different to whelp, than Bulldogs.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci Is it true they sometimes can have Water pups( do not know if that the right name) My friends used to breed/ show them but now got Cresteds, Chins and Charlies


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

is ur m8 a forum member bee??? if not get him/her to join if they have internet....they can pm nicci with any concerns regarding bulldogs  nicci is ur best bet wen bulldogs are concerned .


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well he has more to do with my OH, so I told my OH what Nicci has advised me re the breed being difficult ot whelp and the growths on her eyes.. So that will be passed on to him.. so hopefully that will dissuade him from breeding from her.

I know he's only thinking of making money from her because he said to my OH "£1,800, 6 x pups, do the maths!"

I just dont like the idea of making money out of animals, I've never agreed with it


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> is ur m8 a forum member bee??? if not get him/her to join if they have internet....they can pm nicci with any concerns regarding bulldogs  nicci is ur best bet wen bulldogs are concerned .


No he's not a forum member.. my OH is going to pass on the info Nicci gave me.

Molly is such a sweet little girl, would hate for him to breed from her then have something go wrong


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

clueless said:


> Nicci Is it true they sometimes can have Water pups( do not know if that the right name) My friends used to breed/ show them but now got Cresteds, Chins and Charlies


Yes, puppies can be born with 'Water or Walrus Condition' is this what you mean?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Well he has more to do with my OH, so I told my OH what Nicci has advised me re the breed being difficult ot whelp and the growths on her eyes.. So that will be passed on to him.. so hopefully that will dissuade him from breeding from her.
> 
> I know he's only thinking of making money from her because he said to my OH "£1,800, 6 x pups, do the maths!"
> 
> I just dont like the idea of making money out of animals, I've never agreed with it


Awww its such ashame wen people think this way...i know moneys nice but to use ur animals to get money is not rite  specially knowing she has hereditary probs aswell which will more then likely be passed down to the babys...if mum and babys survive that is


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

whats a walrus condition?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

bee112 said:


> whats a walrus condition?


Water (Walrus) Puppies


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Water (Walrus) Puppies


wow u learn a new thing everyday...is this very common nicci?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww its such ashame wen people think this way...i know moneys nice but to use ur animals to get money is not rite  specially knowing she has hereditary probs aswell which will more then likely be passed down to the babys...if mum and babys survive that is


Yes it's a shame, I think the friend in question is a bit naive, I'm sure once he realises it's not easy money and Molly and the pubs would face health problems he wont go ahead with it.

He's just seen the £££ signs.. clouds alot of peoples judgment


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Water (Walrus) Puppies


OMG thats awfull


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yes it's a shame, I think the friend in question is a bit naive, I'm sure once he realises it's not easy money and Molly and the pubs would face health problems he wont go ahead with it.
> 
> He's just seen the £££ signs.. clouds alot of peoples judgment


as soon as he finds out he could well end up paying out more then wat his hoping to earn then hopfully that will put him off mating her altogetha


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wow u learn a new thing everyday...is this very common nicci?


Can be fairly common yes, which can also result in bitches having to have emergency c-sections - Probably why most prefer to have their pups born by elective c-sections as these pups are much too big to pass.
So as I said before, they really are better off left to those who have been with them for a long time


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Can be fairly common yes, which can also result in bitches having to have emergency c-sections - Probably why most prefer to have their pups born by elective c-sections as these pups are much too big to pass.
> So as I said before, they really are better off left to those who have been with them for a long time


Thats so sad aint it... 
i do hope his put off altogether breeding this bitch its to risky for someone who knows so little.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes I'm hoping he wont go ahead with it.. I dont think he will when he knows the facts.

Thanks guys xx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Yes, puppies can be born with 'Water or Walrus Condition' is this what you mean?


Thats probably it Nicci. They had their bitch scanned a few years ago now and farmer said water pup best get rid. They never bred her again


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Is it just bulldogs that can have this problem?


Stafford owners who breed for the head size first, have been having problems with pups getting stuck, as the bitch's pelvis is too narrow to pass them.

They are breeding big heads on little short stocky bodies,resulting in a tadpole looking dog,huge head and little bum.

Research and sticking to the standard.

Sadly some people can only see the £$£$


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Stafford owners who breed for the head size first, have been having problems with pups getting stuck, as the bitch's pelvis is too narrow to pass them.
> 
> They are breeding big heads on little short stocky bodies,resulting in a tadpole looking dog,huge head and little bum.
> 
> ...


Why would people want a staff with a huge head n little body? x


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Stafford owners who breed for the head size first, have been having problems with pups getting stuck, as the bitch's pelvis is too narrow to pass them.


I have heard of many Stafford breeders encountering the same problems


----------

